# First time venison bratwurst



## papa t (Nov 21, 2016)

Hay guys
Its papa.t i have recently made some venison bratwurst that turned out outstanding
And felt i would pass on the recipe.
 Are you 7 pounds of venison burger and7 pounds of ground pork butt
 Four eggs and a pint and a half of milk plus 3 cups powdered milk 1 1/2 tablespoons of pepper 3/4 tablespoons nutmeg 1 1/2 teaspoons of ginger 6 tablespoons of sea salt fine one and 1/2 tablespoons onion powder 1 1/2 tablespoons garlic powder three force tablespoon of cumin for also used 32 mm natural hog casing.
 Start by grinding up your venison and your pork butt using the hamburger grinder attachment that I went ahead and mixed all the ingredients together with the venison and the pork that I went ahead and use the same attachment which is the hamburger attachment and also added the 32 mm nozzle for stuffing sausage and it ended up making 55 bratwurst here's a pic













IMG_20161105_154458.jpg



__ papa t
__ Nov 21, 2016





Since spelling and grammar are not my strong points here is the recipe broken down for what you need.
9lbs venison burger
7lbs pork butt ground up
4eggs
 1 pint and one half milk
3 cups powdered milk
1 1/2 T pepper
3/4 ground nutmeg
1 1/2 t ground ginger
6T sea salt (fine)
1 1/2 T onion powder
1 1/2 T garlic powder
3/4   T cumin powder


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2016)

PT, Excellent looking brats!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice job!

Your on a roll!

Al


----------



## papa t (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the support. Hope this helps some of the deer hunters out there.


----------



## pugsbrew (Nov 26, 2016)

papa t said:


> Four eggs appointment half of milk 3 cups powdered milk


What is this?  Brauts look great.


----------



## papa t (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry everyone that spell check some time's changes words.
It should say a pint ans a half milk i used whole milk. Hope this helps.
Papa t.


----------



## pugsbrew (Nov 28, 2016)

papa t said:


> Sorry everyone that spell check some time's changes words.
> It should say a pint ans a half milk i used whole milk. Hope this helps.
> Papa t.


"and a pint and a half of milk 3 cups powdered milk"

Sorry, one more question, is it 1 1/2 pints of milk AND 3 cups of powdered milk?

Is it either, or both?

Thanks again.  No commas make it a little confusing.

Thanks


----------



## pugsbrew (Nov 28, 2016)

Just to be sure, is this your recipe?

9 pounds of venison burger and 7 pounds of ground pork butt

4 eggs

1 1/2 pint of milk

3 cups powdered milk

1 1/2 tablespoons of pepper

3/4 tablespoons nutmeg

1 1/2 teaspoons of ginger

6 tablespoons of sea salt fine

1 1/2 tablespoons onion powder

1 1/2 tablespoons garlic powder

3/4 tablespoon of cumin

 used 32 mm natural hog casing.


----------



## papa t (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks wright pugsbrew . I wrote it out on the first post to help people out because I know my spellings and grammar are BAD enough then throw in auto correct its all down hill after that. Good luck I hope you like them as much as we do .
Thanks papa t.


----------



## pugsbrew (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks again, I'm sure we will


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 29, 2016)

Are you happy with the texture? I've done a number of sausages with duck, venison and moose, and not drying out the sausage while smoking has caused me a couple of problems.


----------

